# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как удержать мужа от суицида?

## MissKris

Здравствуйте!

Обращаюсь за помощью к тем, кто "в теме".
Несколько дней назад у моего мужа началась самая настоящая депрессия.
Предполагаю, что "почву подготовили" последние полгода-год перманентного стресса и рабочей перегрузки (он работает с американцами и из-за сдвига часовых поясов активная работа с 16 дня до 10-12-2 ночи, но последние полгода начинать работу нужно с самого утра ибо есть задачи, которые нужно реализовать до начала рабочего дня у американцев). Отдыхать отключая мейл и мозги - разучился.
Начало депрессии совпало со временем его поездки в отпуск (муж любит совершать одиночные вылазки по миру). И вот теперь он на другом конце планеты, в полном раздрае и периодических истериках, которые сменяются ровным состоянием во время которого он говорит мне очень страшные вещи:

1) я очень четко осознал, что таким как раньше я никогда больше не буду (и еще, что он ничтожество, ничего не достиг, что профукал все возможности и прожил столько лет впустую)
2) я понял,  наконец, самого себя и что мне нужно, чтобы жить счастливо
3) также я понял, что это неприемлемо для социума и никогда не достижимо, а жить дальше без этого не вижу смысла
4) ты единственный человек, который меня лучше всех понимает, я тебя очень люблю и не хочу тебя потерять
5) но ты не знаешь меня настоящего, а если я тебе откроюсь, то ты меня 100% бросишь и после этого есть только один вариант - умереть

В итоге, получается, что мужу очень плохо и он не хочет продолжать такую жизнь и готов умереть. Причем умереть там, далеко, чтобы я не имела никаких проблем от его суицида, а получила закрытый гроб и страховку. И чтобы он остался для меня тем человеком, которым я его любила и знала.
Мне очень страшно и я не знаю, как ему помочь удержаться и как убедить его дать нам обоим время и шанс это его открытие обсудить и возможность реализовать. Так же мне очень страшно оттого, что мне кажется, что это не депрессия, а что-то еще хуже и человек, которого я люблю, навсегда сошел с ума и может убить себя в любую минуту.
Я тут сухо и сдержанно пишу, но внутри меня тревога и паника, я чувствую себя заложником ситуации - все уперлось в меня. Он хочет быть со мной, но я не буду с ним если он раскроет свои чувства - и тогда остается только смерть.
Я не знаю, что делать? Обращаться на телефон доверия, бежать завтра на консультацию к психиатрам, чтобы научиться как не подтокнуть мужа еще ближе к краю?

Помогите, умоляю.

----------


## June

А приехать к нему туда получится? Побыть с ним?

Мне тоже психологически тяжелее, когда я в отпуске. Обычно голова забита рабочими проблемами, от этого легче. В отпуске мозг переключается на личную жизнь, а там всё намного драматичнее, от этого депресняк усиливается. У вашего мужа тоже, видимо, появилось время подумать о том, о чём не было времени думать из-за работы. Чего он там придумал. никто не знает. Если удастся побыть с ним, расспросить, возможно, вдвоём проще будет найти выход?

----------


## MissKris

За океан точно нет, надо заранее визу получать. 
Запланированы еще 4 дня в Берлине (по дороге домой), вот туда я могу прилететь без проблем. Только нужно как-то сделать так, чтобы и муж в Германию прилетел, живым.

----------


## June

Я думаю, как-то его мозг нужно загрузить решением других проблем, переключить с нехороших мыслей. Хотя бы на время. Но как - не знаю. Может, действительно, разговорный (не таблеточный) психотерапевт что-нибудь посоветует.

----------


## trypo

> Он хочет быть со мной, но я не буду с ним если он раскроет свои чувства - и тогда остается только смерть.


 тогда дай ему умереть - зачем мучать человека , заставляя сожительствовать с тобой , прячась за маску , чтобы быть принятым тобой.
второй аспект - когда человек пишет , что он настоящий противен обществу , первое что на поверхности - 
что он какой нибудь маньяк.
тем более дай ему умереть.

----------


## Aare

> тогда дай ему умереть.


 Добрая ты душа.




> 5) но ты не знаешь меня настоящего, а если я тебе откроюсь, то ты меня 100% бросишь и после этого есть только один вариант - умереть


 У меня в мыслях сразу варианты:
1) Он тебе изменяет
2) Он совершил тяжёлый проступок
3) Он гей

----------


## June

Считать человека маньяком по одной лишь фразе




> но ты не знаешь меня настоящего, а если я тебе откроюсь, то ты меня 100% бросишь


 неверно. Всякое, конечно, может быть. Но это, например, основной паттерн мышления людей с ИРЛ, а они совсем не маньяки.
Или один из паттернов пограничников.

----------


## MissKris

> Добрая ты душа.
> 
> 
> 
> У меня в мыслях сразу варианты:
> 1) Он тебе изменяет
> 2) Он совершил тяжёлый проступок
> 3) Он гей


 Муж сам сказал, что речь не о другой бабе и тем более не о других мужиках. Точно знаю, что ничего он не совершал.
Это все звучит как то, что он что-то в самом себе открыл такое, но никому это не может рассказать, что никто его не поймет, даже я.
"Я не могу и не смогу жить счастливо. Я все прое..Мне плохо, что просто капец. Есть одна мысль, одно понимание. Все очень ПРОСТО, но в жизни НЕРЕАЛЬНО"
И мне страшно, мне кажется, что это не депрессия даже, а сумасшествие.

----------


## MissKris

> тогда дай ему умереть - зачем мучать человека , заставляя сожительствовать с тобой , прячась за маску , чтобы быть принятым тобой.
> второй аспект - когда человек пишет , что он настоящий противен обществу , первое что на поверхности - 
> что он какой нибудь маньяк.
> тем более дай ему умереть.


 какую-то маску он надел по собственной воле и женился на мне по собственной инициативе, он никогда не был простым человеком, если сказать прямо - у него очень высокий интеллект и очень нестандартное мышление, сложная личность, нестандартные взгляды на жизнь, но как бы сказать "на своей волне" всегда и в банальные традиции социума не сильно старался вписаться. Но я оказалась самым близким по духу человеком, с которым как он всегда говорил - можно быть самим собой.
Но сейчас что-то в нем изменилось и это новое он показать боится. Почему-то считает, что даже я это не приму.
Про желание убивать кого-то я тоже спросила, он сказал "ну ты с ума сошла, это полная ерунда, все проще".
Что может быть одновременно таким простым и при этом сложным - вообще не знаю

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Вообще, по тексту, я так и не увидел ничего про то, что он хочет покончить жизнь самоубийством. Скорее похоже на то, что у него сдали нервы. тут не мне судить, вам должно быть виднее. 
Вообще, стоит знать, что человек постоянно меняется. Один и тот же человек может быть сегодня одним, а через пять лет его будет не узнать, причем, чем выше у человека нейронная пластичность- тем сильнее может поменяться личность. 
Советую Вам это осознать и дать понять ему, что вы это осознаете. 
Второе. Ложь между близкими людьми, особенно в отношениях, которые строятся на доверии, приводит к вполне закономерному итогу. Ему может быть банально некомфортно от того, что ему нужно что-то скрывать. Вы перестаете быть для него поддержкой в этом случае. Уж что скрывать- другой вопрос, и стоит осознать, что это может быть как чем-то безобидным, так и абсолютно неприемлимым для Вас. 
И да, такое на расстоянии решается хуже, чем при личной встрече.

----------


## Aare

Если он никого не убивал, с другими бабами или мужиками не спит, то что же у него такое, что ты его 100% бросишь? Шизофрения, наркомания? Или он врёт?

----------


## MissKris

> Если он никого не убивал, с другими бабами или мужиками не спит, то что же у него такое, что ты его 100% бросишь? Шизофрения, наркомания? Или он врёт?


 Это не действие, которое он совершил или совершает. Это какое-то осознание, открытие о самом себе, которым нельзя ни с кем поделиться. Потому как никто не поймет. И это что-то простое, но недостижимое в реальности.
Я боюсь, что это сумасшествие. Понять желание или наличие секса с другими - да кто угодно поймет и я в том числе. Внезапный интерес к другому полу - ну бывает, да. Ничего сверхъестественного.

----------


## mertvec

А зачем удерживать его? Он ведь будет страдать в жизни, не будет ему покоя. Страдать ещё ...дцать лет или успокоиться сейчас раз и навсегда.

----------


## Nord

Скажи ему следующее:

- Есть разница между самым невероятным открытием и страхом. Задай себе вопрос: хочешь ли ты умереть потому, что реально не видишь возможностей что-то реализовать, или просто ведешь себя как запуганный человек, настолько испугавшийся чего-то, что готов убить себя, лишь бы не встретиться с этим лицом к лицу. 

Если речь идет о чем-то "невозможном" - то всё когда-то бывает невозможным, и есть своя радость в том, чтобы придумать и сделать "невозможное" - это не повод для самоубийства. 

Если же ты хочешь убить себя из страха - то понимаешь ли ты, что если уж что-то привело тебя в этот последний тупик - так хотя бы стоит посмотреть этому прямо в глаза, потому что терять тебе сверх жизни уже просто нечего?

И что бы не произошло - не будь запуганным трусом. Большое отчаяние - это большая сила. Используй её. А я, если хочешь - помогу тебе.

----------


## MissKris

> Скажи ему следующее:
> 
> - Есть разница между самым невероятным открытием и страхом. Задай себе вопрос: хочешь ли ты умереть потому, что реально не видишь возможностей что-то реализовать, или просто ведешь себя как запуганный человек, настолько испугавшийся чего-то, что готов убить себя, лишь бы не встретиться с этим лицом к лицу. 
> 
> Если речь идет о чем-то "невозможном" - то всё когда-то бывает невозможным, и есть своя радость в том, чтобы придумать и сделать "невозможное" - это не повод для самоубийства. 
> 
> Если же ты хочешь убить себя из страха - то понимаешь ли ты, что если уж что-то привело тебя в этот последний тупик - так хотя бы стоит посмотреть этому прямо в глаза, потому что терять тебе сверх жизни уже просто нечего?
> 
> И что бы не произошло - не будь запуганным трусом. Большое отчаяние - это большая сила. Используй её. А я, если хочешь - помогу тебе.


 
Спасибо Вам за эти мудрые слова. Я читаю их и согласна со всем, что Вы говорите.
Хотела бы уточнить пару моментов - слышит ли логические доводы человек в моменты внутреннего исступления? Я столько уже всего подобного говорила, но каждый день к наступлению ночи муж говорит, что чувствует себя все хуже.
И если он сам часто говорит "ты же не считаешь меня трусом? ты понимаешь, что я сегодня ночью никуда не пойду (имеет в виду  убивать себя) не потому, что струсил" - то могу ли говорить ему что-то о страхе и трусости? Он же конечно будет отрицать то, что ему страшно (он говорит только об осознании невозможности реализовать то, что формировалось в нем весь период взросления, как он выразился буквально вчера).

----------


## MissKris

> А зачем удерживать его? Он ведь будет страдать в жизни, не будет ему покоя. Страдать ещё ...дцать лет или успокоиться сейчас раз и навсегда.


 Да, иногда мне кажется, что не стоит его насиловать жизнью против его воли.
Но мы вместе столько лет и я помню, что он был и жизнерадостным, и получал удовольствие от своих достижений, наслаждался тысячами разных штук -от путешествий до придуманных и созданных своими руками приборов, всего не опишешь, смеялся, строил планы, любил, мечтал.
А теперь он говорит, больше так не будет, я чуть-чуть пожил счастливо (уточняет, что "чуть-чуть" это период жизни со мной - относительно отстальной жизни) - и хватит.
А я как дурочка верю, что человек, который умел быть счастливым - снова сможет им стать. Просто надо дать себе время и не стыдиться просить помощи.
Вот и пытаюсь удержать на краю, в надежде, что его внутренние процессы обратимы или наоборот, сейчас это что-то накопленное выйдет наружу и освободит место для новой жизни, новых целей...

----------


## Nord

> Спасибо Вам за эти мудрые слова. Я читаю их и согласна со всем, что Вы говорите.
> Хотела бы уточнить пару моментов - слышит ли логические доводы человек в моменты внутреннего исступления? Я столько уже всего подобного говорила, но каждый день к наступлению ночи муж говорит, что чувствует себя все хуже.
> И если он сам часто говорит "ты же не считаешь меня трусом? ты понимаешь, что я сегодня ночью никуда не пойду (имеет в виду  убивать себя) не потому, что струсил" - то могу ли говорить ему что-то о страхе и трусости? Он же конечно будет отрицать то, что ему страшно (он говорит только об осознании невозможности реализовать то, что формировалось в нем весь период взросления, как он выразился буквально вчера).


 Слишком сложно попасть в цель, когда не то что не видишь её, а когда вообще не знаешь - что есть цель? Так и мои слова - вам - ему. 

Трус... вы знаете, трус - это не тот, кто испугался. Трус тот, кто сдался без боя. Не похоже на вашего мужа это.

Что там у него произошло - ни вам, ни тем более мне - неизвестно. Возможно, что у него помутился рассудок - это вполне может быть на фоне перенапряжения, и тогда до его разума сложно достучаться. Но здесь речь не только о логике, хотя и в самой безумной ситуации она не помешает.

Я вам написал это, потому что в такой западне - тупика и полного одиночества в этом тупике - сам бывал. И, наверное, я бы услышал и понял такие слова. 

Панику надо пройти насквозь. Обреченному - нечего терять, и он способен на то, что никому больше не удастся - в этом сила отчаяния. Единственное, что может помешать воспользоваться этой силой - это паника. Поэтому надо четко понять - ломаешь ты комедию, крича о помощи и ничего не делая, или же и впрямь в тебе созрело небывалое.

Быть честным с собой - не с кем-то, не для кого-то - с самим собой. И тогда пройдешь панику и сможешь ответить на вызов - что бы он из себя ни представлял и какие бы страхи ни поднимал в тебе.

----------


## Nord

И вы не обязаны его спасать, *MissKris*, или соглашаться на его "новые условия" жизни. Но вы - и не еще один камень, который тянет его ко дну - дайте ему это четко понять. Вы - его друг, потому что так получилось в жизни. А друзья вытягивают своих даже когда не согласны с ними. Если суждено - вы расстанетесь. Но после того, когда он будет вытянут из пропасти и встанет на твердую землю. А там пусть сам решит - прыгать ему в неё или нет, но вы не бросите его, когда он болтается на краю, помимо своей воли.

----------


## MissKris

Спасибо всем за поддержку, мнения и советы!
Думаю, что могу расслабиться насчет самоубийства - по-крайней мере, сейчас и из-за этой конкретной ситуации, муж его не совершит.
Повод для таких сильных страданий оказался совсем простым, но вот те вещи, которые муж о себе осознал, действительно кажутся не совсем обычными с точки зрения "что такое нормальные отношения, в которых можно быть счастливым".
Но, наверное, эта тема уже не для данного форума.
Спасибо еще раз вам!

----------

